

Fucking gorgeous preso i developed when fundraising for my last startup - gregorynicholas
https://github.com/gregorynicholas/pitchbook
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pitchbook-app.appspot.com&#x2F;index.html
======
barnabyclifton
woop

